# Understanding Intestinal Gas



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI Report from IFFGD Research Award WinnerUnderstanding Intestinal GasBy: Fernando Azpiroz, M.D., Ph.D., Chief Section GI Research, University Hospital Vall d'Hebron, Autonomous University of Barcelona, Barcelona, Spain.Dr. Azpiroz is the recipient of the IFFGD 2005 Research Award to Senior Investigator, Clinical Science. Dr. Azpiroz's clinical practice develops in a large referral unit, and specifically focuses on functional gut disorders. His research program investigates the origin of gastrointestinal symptoms and involves both physiologic and pathophysiologic aspects of the control mechanisms of gut motility, visceral sensitivity, and more recently, intestinal gas dynamics (the movement of gas through the gut).http://www.giresearch.org/Azpiroz.html


----------

